# 5 and 13 for....



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

News from l.a. is that you guys will send the 5 and 13 to the lakers for Caron Butler, and the 10, it was reported on espn.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Really? Its not bad, we get Butler and the tenth and we could take a PG


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

it works good for both teams, with the 5 the lakers can get either felton or d.williams, and with the 13, splitter or granger. For the bobcats you guys get a strong scorer in bulter, and probably a power forward or point guard with the 10 pick


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

If I were the Lakers, I don't know if I would do that trade. That's because saying that whoever is at #5 will be as good as Caron, and that they can get somebody at #13 thats as good as somebody at #10


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Where on ESPN is it?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It wasn't reported on ESPN. It was reported that this is being *discussed* between the two teams on XTRA Sports 570AM radio here in LA by Lee "Hacksaw" Hamilton. This has been confirmed by many other people. It was said on the radio, whether it's true and will happen is another thing...


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I dont know about that.... if we could take Green at the 5th, then no. I wouldn't go with it. But if Portland takes Green, Mil takes Bogut, Atlanta takes Paul and NO takes Marvin... I would probably go through with that trade. I think that Felton is overrated. There is always Deron Williams though, but I have this feeling that we might take the local hero at the 5th, whcih imo will be a mistake.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Well, i heard from a guy on clublakers or lakergrounds(don't remember which one) that espn was reporting it.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

The Lakers are trying to move up but Lee Hacksaw Hamilton is known for throwing ludicrous rumors and ideas around, he is definitely not reliable. Call him Vecsey, Haley, whatever you want.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

If I'm Charlotte, I don't do it. Butler is a good player and can get better, but has had injury problems and hasn't been all that consistent.

Charlotte should keep the two picks IMO.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

That's actually not that bad of a trade. Butler showed towards the end of the year that he's a capable scorer, but consistency is still a problem. The Lakers would come out great with this trade. For the Bobcats though, to me it would depend on who are taken with the first 4 picks.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I don't think it's that good for Cats. Not too bad , but I think they better stay with the Picks.

Caron is nice , but why not just sign Gerald Wallace at SF and call it the day.
Target different positions with 5 and 13 (PG,a big guy...)


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This could be a good trade for the Bobcats but it all depends on the first 4 picks.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

from what i have been hearing, this rumor seems to be dead.:boohoo:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> I think that Felton is overrated. There is always Deron Williams though, but I have this feeling that we might take the local hero at the 5th, whcih imo will be a mistake.



Gee, I wonder why you think that. *looks at your avatar* Oh, I get it. :uhoh:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Gee, I wonder why you think that. *looks at your avatar* Oh, I get it. :uhoh:


Duke bias aside because I'm a NBA fan before I'm a college ball fan. I'm skeptical of Felton because he has shown inconsistentcy and the tendency to play out of hte control and dominate the ball at the college level. At UNC, I don't really care because I don't particularly like them, but witht he Bobcats, where I would care whether or not he plays here, I would prefer to have Deron Williams if we are to choose a PG and Chris Paul is gone.


----------

